# warcraft3 unable to initialize directX



## oldskool (Jul 27, 2008)

hi i have been looking all over the net for 4 hours on how to get warcraft3 to work it says unable to initialize DirectX. Please ensure you have DirectX 8.1 or newer... etc. etc. etc when i try to run please help i have direct x .10 :sigh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

Have you tried running WOW in compatibility mode?


----------



## oldskool (Jul 27, 2008)

yes i have tried that and updated my video card driver but still same problem =( btw its not WOW its warcraft 3


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

My bad on the naming :smile: Sorry. 

Have you tried disabling and re-enabling Direct3D?

>> Run > dxgiag > Ok > Display Tab 

If that doesn't fix it, could you list your system specs here please.


----------



## oldskool (Jul 27, 2008)

i cant disable or enable direct 3D it has no button to do so it says it partally enabled tho. I can run such games as age of empires3 so im not sure whats causing it. system specs

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv2500 Notebook PC
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL8
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1228MB used, 3076MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

Card name: NVIDIA NB8M-GS
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8400M GS
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Display Memory: 816 MB
Dedicated Memory: 49 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.0119 (English)

Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Is your hardware acceleration turned on?


----------



## oldskool (Jul 27, 2008)

i am not sure when i try to change it, it says your current display driver does not allow changes to be made to hardware acceleration settings


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Ah, I'm not so sure you can turn it off in Vista. 

Running out of ideas now, perhaps uninstall it then install it again using XP compatibility :4-dontkno


----------

